# Tekken Blood Vengence



## Static (May 11, 2011)

After the weird OVA in 1998 and that fail live action film adaption,this looks like its gonna kick some ass and as a die hard Tekken fan, I cant wait to see this.

Edit: sorry if this has been posted before.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 11, 2011)

That looks bloody awesome.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 11, 2011)

Finally, a fighting game based movie since Street Fighter 2 Animated that's actually good. 

AND it looks like it's canon, thus ties with the game perfectly. A REAL Tekken movie! 



> Tekken project leader Katsuhiro Harada told an audience at Namco Bandai's LevelUp press event in Dubai this morning, attended by Christian Donlan for Eurogamer, that the movie launches this summer in theatres.
> 
> It follows 2010 Hollywood live action criticial and commercial flop Tekken.
> 
> ...



Taken from http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-05-11-cg-tekken-blood-vengeance-movie-revealed


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 7, 2011)

New trailer. 

YouTube - &#x202a;


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 7, 2011)

My favorite animated fighting OVA was the Tekken one, with SFII being 2nd.

can't wait!

Yoshimitsu best be fuckin' in it.


----------



## 8Fingers (Jun 7, 2011)

My point is not about that movie but about animations.
I don't see a point of making animations looking closer to reality, if you want reality use real actors and not animations.
Animations to me should be far away from reality to make our minds travel to creative and unespected places.
I don't see any fun about animations trying to look like real actors


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 8, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Finally, a fighting game based movie since Street Fighter 2 Animated that's actually good.
> 
> AND it looks like it's canon, thus ties with the game perfectly. A REAL Tekken movie!
> 
> ...



 That looks _awesome_.

+1 to Yoshimitsu being in it...


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 8, 2011)

8Fingers said:


> My point is not about that movie but about animations.
> I don't see a point of making animations looking closer to reality, if you want reality use real actors and not animations.
> Animations to me should be far away from reality to make our minds travel to creative and unespected places.
> I don't see any fun about animations trying to look like real actors



I do, because you get to twist that emotional connection to the characters while really warping the possibilities of what can be done in a film. I love it


----------



## Static (Jun 8, 2011)

8Fingers said:


> My point is not about that movie but about animations.
> I don't see a point of making animations looking closer to reality, if you want reality use real actors and not animations.
> Animations to me should be far away from reality to make our minds travel to creative and unespected places.
> I don't see any fun about animations trying to look like real actors



havnt you seen FF Advent Children? it looked pretty real yet took me "far away from reality to make our minds travel to creative and unexpected places."

Trying to make an animation look as real as possible but still have the surreal-ness that movies still cant capture.Its awesomeness.

Blood Vengeance is gonna be sick.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 8, 2011)

looks pretty cool 
did anyone else like this?


----------



## Static (Jun 8, 2011)

^thats the 2 episode OVA.

EDIT:it was a disappointment tbh.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 8, 2011)

i remember watching it when i was a kid and thinking it was awesome haha


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 8, 2011)

Static said:


> ^thats the 2 episode OVA.
> 
> EDIT:it was a disappointment tbh.



You, sir, are insane  I loved it


----------



## Static (Jun 8, 2011)

^same.I actually saw it before becoming a tekken fanatic. i saw the ova again much later 

then realized it wasnt all that good. I would love to see a proper story on Kazama Jun.


EDIT: haha yeah knew id be called insane for that. XD


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 8, 2011)

Seeing Street Fighter 2 Animated prior, I thought the Tekken OVA was garbage.  (still better than a ton of crap out there, but not saying much...)

Also, the whole point of Blood Vengeance was to make the movie as close and as related to the Tekken game series as possible. Considering they're actually using the game's animations, that's spot on.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 10, 2011)

Fuck this will be cool (or totally lame in the best possible way, whatever ). Either way though, I'm excited.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 11, 2011)

Thrashmanzac said:


> looks pretty cool
> did anyone else like this?




Yes 

Should I not have?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 10, 2011)

So, I just got my copy of Tekken Hybrid and finally saw the film. Let's just say it's excellent both visually (a given) and story-wise. Great way to forget that recent Tekken movie abortion with one of the gangsters from The Hangover playing Kazuya... 

Also it includes a HD version of Tekken Tag Tournament (16:9 resolution at 60fps). Sure it still looks rather dated, but it's one of the best in the series. 

Lastly, to avoid spoilers, *WATCH THE MOVIE* before even thinking of playing Tekken Tag Tournament 2 Prologue.


----------

